# My Crew



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello Everyone! New to the board so I thought I'd show off my babies...

Lilly









Howie

















My newest addition Dinky


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

What cute babies you have! I love Dinky's markings!!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Howie's awesome - I love grey cats.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! 
Lovely kitties 
Doesn't Howie look like Barnaby?


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks All! I just checked out Barnaby and he does look ALOT like Howie!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

cuties! out of curiosity, what breed is Howie? (or is he a mixed breed?)


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks! Howie is a mix between a Russian Blue and Siamese.


----------



## eurocat (Jan 10, 2004)

dinky is so cute  how old is he?


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank you. Shes about 6 months.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh they're all so cute! Lilly is the color of my Twinkie! I went to the shelter the other day and saw a cat that looked just like Howie, almost wanted to take it home...... :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

They are lovely!


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks all <<))


----------



## Exiva (Jan 13, 2004)

I just love Dinky..........he is adorable.........is he 2 months old???

Howie is beautiful, they all are...I wish I had more cats, I have just one.... <<))


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Dinky is 6 months old. I found Dinky outside of my house one morning lying in the bushes. She was so thin and cold. She was so sick she couldn't even eat solid food or stand for that matter. I thought she was a 10 week old kitten, I found out from the Vet that she had been malnourished for so long that she had stopped growing. When I first found her I really didn't think she would make it. I kept telling myself, "I'll just get her back on her feet and find her a good home." I couldn't resist, I fell inlove with her :roll:


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Ooo, Howie is a big cuddlebear!!


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Hehehe, he looks so innocent in pictures.... :twisted:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Mr crew*

Three beautiful cats - and all so different from each other.
Well done for rescuing Dinky. * Of course* you had to keep her after all that. She looks in great shape, now.

seashell


----------



## Kitty (Dec 16, 2002)

Your three cats a beautiful. Howie looks a lot like my oldest cat Hayley. I always wondered what breed she was so maybe she is the same as yours.


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks guys! All of your babies are very beautiful as well


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

They are all absoloutly gorgeous


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank You


----------

